# My 3 Favorite Film Composers



## Mike M (Aug 22, 2004)

John Williams
Howard Shore
Don Davis

Thought I would start a war


----------



## adamfrechette (Aug 27, 2004)

John Williams
James Newton Howard
Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## deadbeat (Aug 29, 2004)

You thought you would start a war? Yikes! I'm the wrong forum. Mine are:
Michael Nyman
Ennio Morricone
Philip Glass

John Williams makes me want to chew my ears off.....


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 29, 2004)

Now that a visual... :o


----------



## Mike M (Aug 29, 2004)

To each his own! I would trade Phillip Glass for John Williams anyday (if only to see deadbeat chew his ears off!) 

Hey wait - let me get my video camera :D 

MM


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 30, 2004)

Howard Shore
Phlip Glass
Wojciech Kilar, Randy Edelman or Jerry Goldsmith (couldn't choose)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 18, 2004)

Here's my list:

John Williams
James Horner
Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 22, 2004)

DANNY ELFMAN

John Williams

Trevor Jones


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

I've got a good feeling there's not too many Hans Zimmer fans here? 

James Newton Howard
Danny Elfman
& Zimmer 

are mine. Also, Brian Tyler has my vote as well.

/j


----------



## lux (Sep 23, 2004)

hmmm....dont have favourite composers...but I listen more times those soundtracks.

Williams' "Jaws" (I never tired to hear how he introduces that father and son scene...)
Horner's "a beautiful mind"
Randy newman's "pleasantville" (beautiful one)

Luca


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 23, 2004)

John Williams (who else)
Danny Elfman
Thomas Newman

Honorary mention: Elliot Goldenthal


----------



## Niah (Sep 23, 2004)

> I've got a good feeling there's not too many Hans Zimmer fans here?



Zimmer is tha man!

I don't have favorite composers but rather favorite film scores.
Anyway I thought I should mentioned some composers that no one has said. These are:

Eric Serra
Craig Armstrong
Graeme Revell
Lisa Gerrard
Wendy Carlos
Mychael Danna
Angelo Badalamenti
Bernard Herrmann

Sorry, I just got carried away.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 23, 2004)

Simon Ravn said:


> Honorary mention: Elliot Goldenthal



I almost put Goldenthal on my list but competition was tough! If it was top 4 composers he'd be there. *goes off to listen to Adagio & Transfiguration.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 26, 2004)

John Williams
Joe Hisaishi
Ennio Morricone
Gabriel Yared
Danny Elfman


----------



## CJ (Sep 27, 2004)

Aaron Sapp said:


> John Williams
> Joe Hisaishi
> Ennio Morricone
> Gabriel Yared
> Danny Elfman



what aaron said - great list


----------



## lux (Sep 27, 2004)

Aaron Sapp said:


> John Williams
> Joe Hisaishi
> Ennio Morricone
> Gabriel Yared
> Danny Elfman



Hey Aaron,

nice you included Morricone in your favourites  

Luca


----------



## Alex W (Nov 12, 2004)

BUMP.

Great thread.

John Williams, the one true musical genius of our time (do I hear a debate coming on?)

Harry Gregson-Williams - I like him more than Hans, Spy Game did it for me.

Anne Dudley - Has anyone else heard the American History X soundtrack? Brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 13, 2004)

No debate from me, Alex. Williams has been one on me greatest inspirations.


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Nov 13, 2004)

Must say:

John Barry
Hans Zimmer
John Williams


----------



## Niah (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey alex, the american history x score is great 

But I haven't heard any other scores from her...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 13, 2004)

OK, I'll bite

Williams
Shaiman (didn't see that one coming....did you?)
Morricone

I have to put Silvestri on the list


----------



## Scott Cairns (Nov 13, 2004)

*Film:*
Hans Zimmer
Thomas Newman
Ennio Morricone (I dreamed he died last night, hope Im wrong!!)

*Games:*
Jeremy Soule
Bill Brown

*TV:*
John M Keane (CSI)
The dude who scores Survivor

John Williams kind of gets a category all of his own. :wink:


----------



## John Perkins (Nov 13, 2004)

They change from time to time but, in no particular order...

Randy Newman
Alan Silvestri
John Williams


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 19, 2004)

In no particular order:

Jerry Goldsmith
Michael Danna
Thomas Newman
Michael Giacchino (tv's Alias)
Ennio Morricone


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 2, 2005)

Golden Age-

Alex North
Bernard Herrmann 
Eric Korngold

Silver Age

John Williams
Jerry Goldsmith
Henry Mancini

Bronze Age

Elliot Goldenthal 
James Newton Howard
Gabriel Yared

Foreign (aka non Hollywood)

Wojciech Kilar
Toru Takemitsu
Tan Dun

Honorable Mention- Akira Ifukube


----------



## William R. Lee (Jan 26, 2005)

Hans Zimmer 

No question in my mind. Gladiator is my all-time favorite complete film score!


----------



## wes37 (Feb 1, 2005)

John Barry
James Horner
Jerry Goldsmith/John Williams


----------



## handz (Feb 2, 2005)

John Williams (who else of course )

Basil Poledouris (conan is maybe greatest sndtrck ever... but not have so strong themes) 

Jerry Goldsmith


but there is many mor favorites...

(Debney - for Cutthroat Island, Ellfman for Batman and nightmare before christmas, Edelman for Dragon Hearth, Arnold for Stargat/Godzilla/Independence day.......and so...)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 2, 2005)

Here's my picks:

John Williams
Edward Shearmur
Don Davis

honorable mentions:

Danny Elfman
Alan Silvestri
Miklos Rozsa
Hans Zimmer
Nathan Furst


----------



## Karsten (Feb 2, 2005)

*My favorite films / scores*

Arvo P?rt ( Heaven - Tykwer )
Philip Glass ( Naqoyqatsi - Reggio )
Cliff Martinez ( Solaris - Soderbergh )
Hans Zimmer ( Thin Red Line - Malick )
Niki Reiser ( Nirgendwo in Afrika - Link )


----------



## drasticmeasures (Mar 10, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Here's my picks:
> 
> John Williams
> Edward Shearmur
> ...



Wow....that's generous. What did I do to deserve that?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 10, 2005)

Christmas Vacation II for starters, and your work on Bioncle: Mask of Light. 

Great compositions Nathan! Post an mp3 when you can. Great having you here.


----------



## nadeama (Mar 12, 2005)

John Williams
Ennio Morricone
Bernard Herrmann

Runner-up (which nobody has named so far): Patrick Doyle


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 13, 2005)

John Williams
James Horner (dont beleive hes mentioned - Disliking him has become a sport :D)
James Newton Howard

Maybe one should change name to something with a 'J'


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes there's lots of Horner hate for all his self plagiarism but you can't deny he's done some of the best film music with Legends of the Fall, Braveheart and I never hear anyone mention The Missing which is great if you don't mind his usual Shakuhachi.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 13, 2005)

Exactly... Ive been listening to The Missing today, and saw the film a little later.

Its true he does copy himself, but as you say - he has pulled out some amazing stuff. I think hes one of the composers which makes me feel his music the most.

But I have noticed that liking him isent hip and against the current trend :D


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 13, 2005)

Liking him isn't all too common amongst composers I guess but to the average joe who isn't going to analyze his musics originalness he can be amazing. The same sort of thing goes for Zimmer- many composers will dismiss his music as too simple or samey but for the general public he is very popular. Horner always get's me with his lush strings landscape music.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 21, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Liking him isn't all too common amongst composers I guess but to the average joe who isn't going to analyze his musics originalness he can be amazing. The same sort of thing goes for Zimmer- many composers will dismiss his music as too simple or samey but for the general public he is very popular. Horner always get's me with his lush strings landscape music.



I really like James Horner up to about say 'The Rocketeer'. Especially his early scores like 'Krull' and 'Star Trek II and III', and '48 Hours'. 'Brainstorm' is a gem too (every time I hear the heart attack music my hand goes involuntarily to my chest!). These days I'm not really sure why he bothers writing film music. It can't be because he needs the money. His heart doesn't seem to be in it somehow. I hope he proves me wrong and comes up with a new score that shows some of his early inventiveness though.

Steve


----------



## madfiddler (Apr 1, 2005)

Danny Elfman
Hans Zimmer
Brad Feidel

although Silvestri is going some cool stuff too. Feidel purely for his T2 soundtrack. One of the best soundtracks for telling the story even if you don't watch the film..


----------



## Roland Mac (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

First post, might as well make a statement :lol: 

Elliot Goldenthal
Thomas Newman
Chris Young


EDIT: BT's Monster score was absolutely amazing! Nothing like the typcial filmscore, this thing was like a cross between a folk rock band and a nutty professor's Csound experiment! The main theme was a little cheesy though, dissappointing.


----------



## Niah (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah BT's monster is really good. Nowadays lot of electronic artist are being call upon doing music for film and I'm always suprised and inspired by each of them. It's amazing how much they have done to change indie film scoring and make it exciting.

Hey, glad to see Christopher Young here, I think he is highly underrated in hollywood and that's a shame.


----------



## Roland Mac (Jun 1, 2005)

Thats true, but from what i understand BT also knows his way around the orchestra. Apparently went to Berklee to study composition :shock: 

Im supprised old Goldenthal hasnt had more mentions, that guy blows me away (in the metaphorical sense :wink: ). All that aleatoric stuff in Alien 3 had me scared shitless, shame i cant say the same for the rest of the film.


----------



## Niah (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, Goldenthal's score to Alien3 is monumental .


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 1, 2005)

I like the Adagio in Alien 3 but not much else. His best score by far is for Final Fantasy.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 1, 2005)

i LOVE fianl fantasy..its the reason he is probably THE film composer i aspire to the most its got great thematic material, a little 20th century avant-garde work, and some guilty pleasure Zimmer-like percussive bass synth with huge brass chords...a great balance! 8)


----------



## groove (Jun 1, 2005)

I won't be original :

Elfman (Edward scisorhand, nightmare before)
Moriconne (mission, once upon in america)
Barry (Bond ! James Bond !)

Williams is above all scale but he also had such a amazing list of great movies to do... also is B Hermann god of small string section !

Phillipe Rombi ( a Frenchy  )

M. Gioachino for tv best score ever in Alias

and nobody mantioned Mancini " pink panther" !!!

ok i'll stop now i'm way over the 3 best composer...sorry


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jun 1, 2005)

..........


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 1, 2005)

The Final Fantasy score doesn't remind me of Zimmer at all. That reminds me to rewatch the movie with Goldenthals commentary, he sounds smart or something.


----------



## Jackull (Jun 1, 2005)

Mark Isham
Rachel Portman
And YES, Ry Cooder can score.... 

jacKuLL


----------



## PaulR (Jun 2, 2005)

groove said:


> I won't be original :
> Barry (Bond ! James Bond !)



Always overlooked for some reason - those Barry scores are amazing and fit with the films perfectly. Try imagining any other music - c'est impossible!



groove said:


> also is B Hermann god of small string section !
> and nobody mantioned Mancini " pink panther" !!!



Herrmann is the god of any section :D 

and the Pink Panther is tremendous scoring - and Moon River.

Herrmann once said - why do i get all the horror flicks and Mancini get all the glamorous ones?

:D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 2, 2005)

PaulR said:


> Herrmann once said - why do i get all the horror flicks and Mancini get all the glamorous ones?
> 
> :D



Do you have any more of those Herrmann quotes? :D


----------



## PaulR (Jun 2, 2005)

Herman Witkam said:


> [
> Do you have any more of those Herrmann quotes? :D



Well, the JW fans will enjoy this one.

When Herrmann was conducting his score to Taxi Driver, loads of Hollywood types and generally people who could get in went to see him and pay hommage.

Spielberg had just had his first big hit with Jaws and told Herrmann how much he enjoyed his work - 

Herrmann snarled at him and said ' Oh yeah! well if ya admire my music so much, why d'ya use Johnny Williams for ya pictures!

Always the pro Herrmann - looking for the next gig. The next gig days later, turned out to be the big gig in the sky.
Hahaha!


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 2, 2005)

That's what happens when you mess with Johnny Williams.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 2, 2005)

Funny thing. I've always loved Herrmann. But, I thought he always sounded old fashion. Then I heard his score to Citizen Cane the other day recorded by a fairly modern orchestra using fairly modern techniques. All of a sudden I realized that the guy would have been the most successful composer if he were alive today.

He's incredible. Nobody has really been able to duplicate that. Nobody ever really will.

If he'd been alive to do scores to movies like batman or ET or Spiderman. Trust me. We'd all be talking about him.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 2, 2005)

Errr no thanks, I prefer my Elfman.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 2, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Errr no thanks, I prefer my Elfman.



You mean you prefer your Elfman+Steve Bartek+Scott Smalley+ the ten other "orchestrators" uncredited(which also includes music copyist like Stuart Balcom) who write the music for him.

Doh.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes exactly.


----------



## sin(x) (Jun 3, 2005)

Thomas Newman
Jerry Goldsmith
James Newton Howard


----------



## sin(x) (Jun 3, 2005)

sin(x) said:


> Thomas Newman
> Jerry Goldsmith
> James Newton Howard



Wow, that post looks really dumb with my name in the signature following those three. Ignore that. :oops:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 3, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> The Final Fantasy score doesn't remind me of Zimmer at all. That reminds me to rewatch the movie with Goldenthals commentary, he sounds smart or something.



I was simp[ly referring to that Percussive/bass synth he used along with big brass in that scene where everyone died..who have to give zimmer credit for pionering that.


----------



## Houseman (Jun 3, 2005)

John Williams
Hans Zimmer
Nobuo Uematsu (well maybe more games than films)

If a composer wasn't on this list, it means that I think he sucks.


----------



## Leon Willett (Jul 7, 2005)

John Williams
John Towner Williams
Johnny Williams


----------



## Liam (Jul 7, 2005)

Don Davis
Danny Elfman
James Newton Howard
Howard Shore
Graeme Revell
Henry Mancini
Lisa Gerrard
and yes...some of Hans Zimmer

Too many more to list....


----------



## Thonex (Jul 7, 2005)

Alan Sylvestri (for his sensitivity)
John Williams (for pretty much everything)
Jerry Goldsmith (For writing 16 measure melodies and amazing orchestration) 
James Horner (Just Brilliant -- check out Zorro)
James Newton Howard (for his sense of percussion)
David Arnold (for his orchestrator Nicholas Dodd)
John Debney (ballsy)
Danny Elfman (for incorporating the polka into so many of his scores)
Hans Zimmer (he has a good gut)


----------



## fictionmusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Film:

Bernard Hermann (The Trouble with Harry, and NxNW especially)
Philip Glass~his score for Taking Lives is one of the best I have heard in a while
Graeme Revell (great mix of electronic and orchestral textures)

Don Davis (although I don't think I have seen any films he worked on, I have listened to a lot of his stuff since first seeing his name here and I love i most of it)


TV:
Fred Steiner-Rocky and Bullwinkle, Perry Maso)
Patrick Gower-Sherlock Holmes (the one they play to death on A&E)
Adam Berry-BGs for Kim Possible


----------



## Hawkes (Jul 8, 2005)

Lately for me it's:

Brian Tyler
Thomas Newman
Harry Gregson Williams


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes of course I know that. So..?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 10, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Yes of course I know that. So..?



Well... Isn't it obvious?? :lol: 

T


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 10, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## PaulR (Jul 10, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Yes of course I know that. So..?



Are you sure you knew that?

:lol:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes I know quite a lot about the Elfman.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 10, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Sorry, I don't know what you mean by saying I don't particularly rate Herrmann?



Well... isn't it obvious? :lol: 

T


----------

